# Pictures of Properly Groomed Dog Nails Please!



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi guys! Recently got my hands on an oster dremel. Luna seems to be tolerating it pretty good. 

Anywhoo, i'm on a quest to get her nails back to the right length and I have a request for you fellow dremel users! Could I get some pictures of your dog's paws after you've dremeled their nails back to the correct length? Or just link some pictures of what properly dremeled nails look like? c: Since they're all white and dusty while i'm doing them I have a hard time knowing what i'm looking for as a stopping point.

Thanks!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

You're looking for the beginning of the quick to tell you to stop. Use a bit of water on the nail to keep the powder to a low, if you can't see - wipe it off. Don't feel like you have to do a constant motion, go slow, steady, and follow the quick. If you accidently hit it - you'll know. 
Every dogs nails are a little bit different. I can get my dogs rear nails shorter than his front nails just because the quick receded faster on his rear than his front.









I've had a client who's dogs nails looked like the above photo, I felt so bad for him because every snip was painful and his paws were sensitive. His quick was also very long so I couldn't get his nails as short as she had expected me to.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I hope she wasn't the original owner of the dog to let his nails get in such a state....


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Seems to me lots of dogs have longer nails in front than back. All mine have had that pattern anyway. Feet are different shapes front and back.

My dogs tell me where it is uncomfortable to go any further and there I stop. Don't much care if quicks recede or not. I can sand around that spot but don't shorten the nail any more. They act a whole lot different than just squirming because they don't like me holding their toe just so. I have used the dremel on a broken nail of mine and it gets really hot really fast, keep it on a spot for 3 seconds or less. 

I sand a stopping point on the top of the nail so I know I have done enough and use an angle similar to the bottom left hand drawing posted. The stopping point is generally 1/4" for Max and Sassy, haven't had to do this with Ginger as I can see most of her quicks anyway. I don't do it straight across however. I do one side at a steep angle then the other making a right angle point at the end of the nail. This seems a lot more comfortable for the dog. Then I sand the nail round to take off the point I just made. The part of the nail on top of the quick is very hard, under is very soft so sanding at an angle takes off more hard nail and natural wear usually gets the soft part off very quickly.

Except for taking off nail on either side for the take down part I follow this method. I have never gotten the nails that short though. My dogs' nails don't touch the ground when standing though.
http://www.doberdawn.com/doberdawn/dremel.html


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cq5X8aV95E


----------



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ugh  that poor dog.. that's what all the dogs in my fiance's family look like. Feel so awful for them. They're really overweight too.. so I can only imagine how much it hurts for them to walk. Luna's nails are no-where near that bad; Thank goodness. Just a little overgrown from a few weeks where I was too scared to cut her nails after quicking her. D: 

I have been doing something quite similar to what you do, Kathy! Luna also seems much more content with it. I will definitely use some water to keep the dust down next time!


----------



## Cheryl A Sophie (Apr 7, 2014)

I love using the dremel rather then clipping. Sophie's nails were longish when we adopted her though not that bad. I need to Dremel a little more then I do especially her dewclaws. She has them front paws and back. Kathy I think I used your dogie site as well as YouTube. Soph doesn't fight clipper or Dremel but tends to lick my hands which kind of blocks my vision, and sometimes wriggles and pushed her nail in as I clipped ouch!
With the Dremel easy peasy on back feet, front feet a bit tricky but better then the clipper.


----------

